# Rut??



## Muzzzy (Apr 26, 2006)

Big boys chasing yet??


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

not that i have seen


----------



## xxpumpstationxx (Nov 2, 2011)

seen a scrape on ths trail i hunt last week


----------



## Super Yooper (Nov 11, 2009)

Plenty of scrapes to be found in my neck of the woods. Had a little spike run a doe and fawn right past me last night and heard some other grunting that never showed up. In the west end of the Yoop I'd say things are heating up nicely.


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

Had a beautiful 8 pointer with a nice spread hot on a doe tonight. Petoskey area. Best deer I've seen in a few years on my property. I saw two other groups of deer tonight and heard others walking as well. It's the most activity I had all season...get out there boys...it's starting!


----------



## awfulpotent (Oct 14, 2003)

the  last week has been amazing 






[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vc-3XIhUDd8"]first buck with my Mission Endeavour part 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mallard112386 (Aug 27, 2007)

I hunt Oakland county and it's on. Saw a big one chasing this morning but couldn't get a shot.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

I spent my fair share of time hangin in a tree this weekend (state land). Saw numerous does, in various quantities...not one buck on the tails.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

still not seeing a thing in the woods. The only thing i have seen is a spike around my house. seen him following a does about 10 days ago. My dad seen him running a fawn a few days ago. And last night he jumped in front of the wifes van in our drive way and got a leg broke.... Ran off dragging a leg, couldnt find him. I am not even seeing much sign the woods. Found a total of 6 scrapes and 2 rubs in a place that is usually a mine feild fir buck sign. And havnt seen anything else in my other spots where i have seen numurous bucks numurous times. Also all the scrapes were old and hadnt been touched in at least a week. 

Seen a spike on sunday. he came in to my grunts. He bairly grunted back, and stood around like he was confused. totaly ignored scent i put out.


----------



## turkey track (Sep 18, 2008)

The warm weather really really shut the rut down in Tuscola Co. this weekend.


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

Just got back from another 4 days hunting near Mio. This is fast becoming the most disappointing bow season I have ever had. I hunt all day most days never coming in for lunch. The first week I saw 7 deer while hunting near a waterhole, since then I have hunted 11 total days and got a glimpse of one deer...... I know the area very well and have hunted the swamps and ridges but the deer are completely eluding me. Everywhere I have been the sign is sparse to none but I realize with the leaf fall that could be decieving. Before daylight and after dark the coyotes are really raising hell, other than that it is a very quiet woods out there. Heading back up Sunday for 10 days hopefully things change. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## FireFox23 (Oct 18, 2007)

They were where I was in the UP this past weekend.


----------

